# Favourite Chocolate Bars?



## Naiwen (Jun 20, 2021)

For me personally, my favourites are: green tea Kit-Kat, mint Aero, Toblerone and Coffee Crisp. I find coffee and chocolate to be perfect match myself. What's yours?


----------

